# Humans with low back pain have vertebrae similar to chimps



## twilyth (May 9, 2015)

That's right monkey boy . . . 


> The research team analysed the vertebrae of chimpanzees, orangutans and ancient human skeletons to investigate the relationship between the shapes of the bones of the spine, upright movement and the health of the human spine.
> 
> Prof Mark Collard, from the University of Aberdeen and Simon Fraser University in Canada, said they provided valuable insights into our ancestors' health and lifestyles.
> 
> ...


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 9, 2015)

Or they they burst fractured their L1 like me a few years ago.


----------



## the54thvoid (May 9, 2015)

Explains why I like bananas and climbing.


----------



## Liquid Cool (May 10, 2015)

The stuff these professors come up with to justify their jobs is amazing.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2015)

No Politicians  took part in this Study as they lack Spine's


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 10, 2015)

ahhhh....and all this time I thought it was from being a contractor for all of those years...

Damn Apes


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 10, 2015)

Im really not sure about this


----------



## MrGenius (May 10, 2015)

I find sitting "chimp style" provides a good deal of lower back pain relief(due to lengthening/stretching of the lower spine I presume). Coincidence? Maybe not...


----------



## twilyth (May 10, 2015)

I can't tell whether or not you were serious, but either way, that cracked me up.


----------



## MrGenius (May 10, 2015)

If I claim I was being serious (as was the case), I hope that doesn't detract too much from the humorous element(which was unintentional).


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2015)

This explains my back pain, my body hair and my tail.


----------



## Champ (May 10, 2015)

Mussels said:


> This explains my back pain, my body hair and my tail.



You could be one of these guys:


----------



## FireFox (May 10, 2015)

Now I feel better knowing that all 3 Banane that i eat everyday before I go to Gym it helps.


----------



## natr0n (May 10, 2015)

When it comes to back pain; I don't monkey around.


----------



## damric (May 10, 2015)

Yes, stretching chimp style does seem to help my lower back pain. It could be coincidence though.


----------



## JunkBear (May 10, 2015)

Explain why I like to scratch my butt and smell my fingers. Oh wait....


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2015)

damric said:


> Yes, stretching chimp style does seem to help my lower back pain. It could be coincidence though.


I think I just threw up a little

And further studies show no difference in vertebrae to humans that don't suffer from lower back pain.


----------



## dorsetknob (May 10, 2015)

damric said:


> Yes, stretching chimp style does seem to help my lower back pain. It could be coincidence though.



Is that a Dyke  cannot tell from that view


----------



## Caring1 (May 10, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> Is that a Dyke  cannot tell from that view


Go ahead and stick your finger in and find out Dutchboy


----------



## ChevyOwner (May 10, 2015)

Champ said:


> You could be one of these guys:


I think you're on to something. We just need to learn to fly.


----------



## HossHuge (May 10, 2015)

I started sleeping on the floor a few weeks ago because of lower back pain.  Maybe I'm going back to my roots?  Funny thing is, I feel much better.


----------

